# Miscellaneous, West Tenerife



## mr_bones (Feb 20, 2009)

Having just come back from a holiday to Tenerife, I thought I would share some of the very few abandoned buildings that I found while I was out there.

To cut a long story short, there is very little potential for Urban Exploration on the island but it would have been rude not to have at least tried!

Based in Los Gigantes,there were a couple of rural and very run down buildings that we would pass on a regular basis.

The first was a 2 storey building that I had spotted on the way to Los Gigantes from the airport - having recce'd it, we decided not to go inside as it looked like a squat of some sort.








Next were some sort of farm buildings, and further down towards the beach was a much more substantial warehouse/factory type building and un-surprisingly, all of them were wide open.

Abandoned car






















Approaching second set of buildings






















And finally, intrigued to see what it was - we walked over to find this little tower was nothing more than an abandoned telephone booth!







Not great, but may be of some interest!

Mr. B!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 20, 2009)

Great to see these odd bits of remains. That telephone kiosk is a delight! 
Nice to see the sun too. Hope you had a fabulous time on your hols, Mr B.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 24, 2009)

Yup, the Telephone Kiosk is a real classic. Looks like it could easily be converted into a Satelite Phone with a few gallons of Rocket Fuel! 

Interesting building -lovely weather 

Ta for sharing,


----------

